# wheres the worst place uv eva been bitten?



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

iv got a lovely scar on my chest fron a 12ft burm who decided i looked better than the rabbit i had in my hand! at least i got straight to the front of in casualty as soon as i said id been bitten by a snake :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

off the coast of africa


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

on my little toe by the neighbours baby when it was crawling around the floor..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I had a hedgehog hanging off my ass once :blush: He bit me, I stood up, he kept clinging on, and I was standing there with him hanging off... my husband found it very amusing I must say, but I was not impressed.

Not my worst bite, but certainly the worst location!


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

I got a major bite on my ass from a goat at a childrens farm, hurt like hell & bruised for weeks.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

my crb dangled off my nose once :blush:


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> my crb dangled off my nose once :blush:


Ouch, bet that made your eyes water?


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

My Chameleon bit me on the pad of my finger that hurt :whistling2:

Piglet79


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I had a hedgehog hanging off my ass once :blush: He bit me, I stood up, he kept clinging on, and I was standing there with him hanging off... my husband found it very amusing I must say, but I was not impressed.
> 
> Not my worst bite, but certainly the worst location!


 
lol that would of been funny


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

believe it or not my knee

you cant avoid bending it and it hurt liek hell to walk or sit down


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Lil evil ferret thing bit me on the veiny bit of my wrist! Stung SO much!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

been stung by a wasp on the inside of my lip (flew into my mouth) and been stung by a bee right next to my diggly danglies and it swelled up like a :censor: and couldnt get the sting out. (and i was about a mile from home)


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Worst place?

either on the tit by a 10ft burm...

or on the arse by an adult raccoon dog.... that really sucked.


----------



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Guinea pig once bit me right on the nipple, it hurt so bad and broke the skin too (no I wasn't nakey).

That's probably the worst place but the most painful was when a cockatiel bit my thumb and it pierced right through my nail, made me feel sick from the shock I guess.  Close second when my nippy ferret bit me right on the funny bone and would not let go.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

strangemouse said:


> Guinea pig once bit me right on the nipple, it hurt so bad and broke the skin too (no I wasn't nakey).
> 
> That's probably the worst place but the most painful was when a cockatiel bit my thumb and it pierced right through my nail, made me feel sick from the shock I guess.  Close second when my nippy ferret bit me right on the funny bone and would not let go.


 
do u get the feeling that animals dont like u haha


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

funny how most of these stories are from rodents or such not reps 

mine was on the finger by an evil ferret!! ive been bitted a few times by rodents and reps and to this day swear id rather have a rep bite than rodent!!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Merthyr Tydfil


----------



## boacoats2 (Oct 3, 2008)

my baby boa bit my face. and my horse bit me on the collar bone. that hurt like hell! it was actually fractured!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly by a wallaby at the petting zoo i used to work at, on my insde of hand, hurt like hell, and stung even worse when they put that iodine stuff on! loved working with them though. and i was on my look out afterwards! haha


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Merthyr Tydfil


 ROTFL!! Careful, when the moon is full you'll become one of them! :devil:


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine was a big burmese that got my wrist. By the time we got it off we thought its teeth had slit my wrist because of how the blood was just pouring out.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

as a five year old child i was stung on the end of my todger, whilst naked at a local paddling pool, stung like hell and i also invented a new dance out of it!:blush:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> as a five year old child i was stung on the end of my todger, whilst naked at a local paddling pool, stung like hell and i also invented a new dance out of it!:blush:


 
Phew.... Had to read that a couple of times I was very worried after the first attempt :lol2:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I got stung by a wasp on my little toe, wouldn't of been that bad but it was the same day I stood on a carpet tack which went through my little toe!


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

On the bridge of my nose right between the eyes...by a 6 foot female biak gtp.

A male basin emerald once tagged me on the back of the hand and didn't let go immediately...I could feel the teeth scraping on bone. 

Most painful bites have come from rats, though.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Theres a few for me

A ferret bite on the outside of my leg just up from my ankle, little sod held on and I ended up with a big bruise as well as the blood.

Cat scratch right on the end of my fingertip, had loads of fat and nerve endings fall out and had to have them all pushed and stitched back in. (didn't know your finger had that much in there!)

I got stung whilst in bed by a bee in the middle of winter on my back, felt like I'd been kicked in the ribs by a horse for a few days after.

Theres a few more lol but these were the most painful.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

hmmmmmmm down to 3 

1. big hungry tegu tearing the skin of my finger 10 stitches later!!!!

2. 9ft burm who bit my arm and broke my hand that just hurt

3. and a tokay who got hold of my lip which bled like a pig

not sure which was worse?


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

mine has to be a ferret bite, the top of my finger by olivia i felt the skin n muscle rip :shock:. and also by frank right on the webbing between my index finger and thumb =(


----------



## BigC90210 (Oct 20, 2008)

This thread needs photos! lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pissy green anaconda bout 9ft got me a good one on the groin, that made my eyes water a bit.

Most painful bite ever was from a Degu though.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I had a hedgehog hanging off my ass once :blush:


I just spat tea over my keyboard:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I got bit under my finger nail and nail almost came off, that hurt sooo bad


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I have had a boa tooth down the side of a nail and that sucked! Also I saw Ian(G) get tagged by his blood python about 5 times in about 3 seconds startng at his wrst and each bite going higher up his arm.That was hilarious!!:lol2:Literally just missed his face.Still makes me smile thinking about it now:2thumb:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

My worst bite was from a 12 -13ft Burm on the top of the left arm,took a while to get her off and bruised up nastily for a fair few weeks.Was a little sore.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> I have had a boa tooth down the side of a nail and that sucked! Also I saw Ian(G) get tagged by his blood python about 5 times in about 3 seconds startng at his wrst and each bite going higher up his arm.That was hilarious!!:lol2:Literally just missed his face.Still makes me smile thinking about it now:2thumb:


Funniest one I ever saw was Karl G walking around a PRAS show with Nerys' new carpet python trying to eat his hand. Karl just ignored it until it stopped chewing and had conversations with people then calmly gave it back to her.

Have to say... the python did look rather pleased with itself


----------

